# EOI process



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi

tell me fees structure for EOI process


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chinmay shah said:


> hi
> 
> tell me fees structure for EOI process


look at Immigration New Zealand - outage page


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

In job search visa we have to find job in same field in which our EOI done?


topcat83 said:


> look at Immigration New Zealand - outage page


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> In job search visa we have to find job in same field in which our EOI done?


What do you mean by job search visa?


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

some times they give 9 month job search visa instead of giving 2yr resident visa 


MaddyOZ said:


> What do you mean by job search visa?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> some times they give 9 month job search visa instead of giving 2yr resident visa


Ok..so now ur trying for EOI without a job offer. Have u got enuf points to get into dis ranking race? coz without a job offer points you won't be able to gt high scores..is n't it?

I have seen ur post for OZ migration in the Australia forum...what happen wid dat? U hv changed ur plan to NZ already?

Cheers...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

yes my plan changed
i have 140 points but dont have any job offer?
so can u guide me in this case what ever u know?

tx


MaddyOZ said:


> Ok..so now ur trying for EOI without a job offer. Have u got enuf points to get into dis ranking race? coz without a job offer points you won't be able to gt high scores..is n't it?
> 
> I have seen ur post for OZ migration in the Australia forum...what happen wid dat? U hv changed ur plan to NZ already?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> yes my plan changed
> i have 140 points but dont have any job offer?
> so can u guide me in this case what ever u know?
> 
> tx


Check the skillselect ranks based on the points in the NZ immi website. If you feel with points of 140 ..people have got the invite letter then file the EOI. Otherwise u hav to find a potential employer get a job n then apply.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

You get automatically pulled out of the pool if your claiming 140 points on EOI (if there genuine) someone will check EOI n if satisfied will send ITA. If not your application will be put bak in the pool. So if you have 140 submit your EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

but i have confusion that if i have 140 point and submit EOI and if i get ITA..still some times they give 9 month job search visa instead of giving 2yr resident visa as i dont have any job offer..so
In job search visa we have to find job in same field in which our EOI done or we can work in any field?



Amt70 said:


> You get automatically pulled out of the pool if your claiming 140 points on EOI (if there genuine) someone will check EOI n if satisfied will send ITA. If not your application will be put bak in the pool. So if you have 140 submit your EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you have to find work in the area you put on your EOI/ITA

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i have few question related to EOI

1. how to find recognized educational institution for EOI

2. how much IELTS score requred for principle and dependent applicant

3. IElTS result required in EOI means before submitting EOI

4. IS their any considerations of austrlian assessment letter in EOi or any other stage?

guide me


chinmay shah said:


> but i have confusion that if i have 140 point and submit EOI and if i get ITA..still some times they give 9 month job search visa instead of giving 2yr resident visa as i dont have any job offer..so
> In job search visa we have to find job in same field in which our EOI done or we can work in any field?


----------

